

Video game training enhances cognitive control in older adults - plg
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7465/full/nature12486.html
or, rephrased,<p>&quot;training on a task designed to tap into cognitive control, enhances cognitive control, in older adults ... and we named the task &#x27;a video game&#x27;&quot;
======
plg
or, rephrased,

"training on a task specifically designed to tap into cognitive control,
enhances cognitive control, in older adults ... and we have named this task 'a
video game' "

